# What tree leaves and branches are safe to feed rabbits



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their help in my earlier question about raising rabbits in one big pen, that's where mine are now and I love to stand there and watch them hopping around and being more like "happy" for lack of anything else to call it. My next question is this. I want to give them some tree branches so they have something green to eat and bark to chew on, basicially something to do, is there any kind of web page or does anyone know what types of trees I can and should'nt give to my rabbits?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Try talking to your neighbors and see what trees the wild ones are eating that might give you a idea,


----------



## bojay (Jun 25, 2005)

Willow branches work very well. Some rabbit people I know swear it has a calming effect. 

The wild rabbits really go for some of my rose bushes so when I prune them back, I save a couple of the bigger chunks with the thorns trimmed off for the hutches.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

The thing about willow is the inner bark has a compound that is similar to Asprin ,and was and is still used for that reason in teas. so be careful of using to much willow.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Any unsprayed fruit tree branches are "candy" for them. If you know what kind of "organic" spray is used on the fruit tree it may be ok too. No branches of a pine tree or trees like that. Mine especially love apple branches but they have to be over 1" thick or they chew them up quickly .


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

I would think pretty much any untreated domestic fruit tree would be safe - ours love apple. Avoid wild cherry - the wilted leaves are poisonous to pretty much everything I believe. Also too much Oak or Maple is bad because of the tanins and I wouldn't have a black walnut tree on my property wilth any kind of livestock.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

We throw sweetgum limbs into the pen for our rabbits, they love them. You can also give them range cubes, like cows eat... only there is something that they cant have in them, cant remember right off the top of my head what it is... someone probably knows, my feedstore guy knows, I just tell him I need range cubes for the bunnies and he gives me the right stuff... :bow: 

Why no pine? Mine love it, when the pine needles fall they chow down. We have our pen right in the middle of a ton of trees - sorta keeps them from digging out- and they do love the pine. Sweetgum and sassafrass are their favorites too... dont know if you have those where your at tho...


----------



## BeatrixP (Sep 23, 2003)

In addition to the ones already mentioned, mine love hickory, black gum (tupelo), and pine cones. I give them a lot of sassafrass and they also get any extra herbs from the garden such as basil, parsley, and rosemary. I call it "pre-seasoning".


----------



## Davis red bunnies (Aug 2, 2020)

Check out this blog Post: 








What species of trees are safe for my rabbits?


Hello, we had a huge storm come through the other evening and branches were all over our yard. So 5,6, pick up sticks, it was clean up time...




myredbackrabbits.blogspot.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't think that did what you thought it would do.


----------



## Davis red bunnies (Aug 2, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't think that did what you thought it would do.


Thanks I think I fixed it


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Another interesting thread resurrected from 2005


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

But a new blog with information shared.


----------

